# Things you see while walking.



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Walking to eat lunch at Carl's Jr..Saw this sign infront of the Mexican Resturant, with the Chinese buffet that shares the same parking lot. Sorry I don't know why it uploads sideways pictures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> Walking to eat lunch at Carl's Jr..Saw this sign infront of the Mexican Resturant, with the Chinese buffet that shares the same parking lot. Sorry I don't know why it uploads sideways pictures.


How about a little black tape instead of connectors..:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

How's this.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you Harry, don't know what I am doing wrong. Or will have to remeber to turn my phone when taking picks for the forum.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I always look to advice my father gave me years ago: "Son, if you ever come acros some flex installed with tape into bell box, you'll know the goddamn Chinese have teamed up with the Mexicans to overthrow our country."

What a wise man he was


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> I always look to advice my father gave me years ago: "Son, if you ever come acros some flex installed with tape into bell box, you'll know the goddamn Chinese have teamed up with the Mexicans to overthrow our country."
> 
> What a wise man he was


 :laughing::laughing: now that's some funny sh#t right there!:thumbup:


----------



## 751 (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw this at a strip mall by my house


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

It's improving, at least it's not NM. :jester:


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta love sign guys.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

was that suare bar stuff some kind of protection? doesnt seem to working:laughing::laughing:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. I saw almost the same thing the other day in front of a Mexican place. Didn't have my phone to take pics, but next time I will


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

A random electrician walking by should trip over it and cause it to short out.. might protect some kid from a serious injury.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Had my phone this time. All in front of the same mexican place.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Idea for Mods: a photo bad electric work sticky page


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

:no::no:


madrone48 said:


> Had my phone this time. All in front of the same mexican place.


 WOW!:no::no:


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

madrone48 said:


> Had my phone this time. All in front of the same mexican place.


I bet there food sucks too


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that "direct burial mc" ? Gotta love sign guys and first year helpers running a truck.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jstanton27 said:


> I bet there food sucks too


Never ate there, but they stay busy. Authentic Mexican I suppose, based on the customer profile.


----------



## rufusTfirefly (Jul 19, 2013)

I spent the last year working for a neon sign shop... Chinese and Mexican places are the worst.


----------

